# nut identification



## chris30523

Okay i have been trying to figure out the types of hickory nut I have.My camera is on the fritz. I have a couple of huge trees with big leaves and smooth bark that have large round nuts,some others that have a smaller round nut and rougher bark,and yet another has smaller leaves smooth bark and a pear shaped nut.All are hickory. I have tried looking them up and can't find a website that deals with the nuts the one quote I found was "the only nut more abundant in Georgia is the two legged red neck" That was very helpful. Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## MELOC

shagbark, shellbark, mockernut, bitternut and pignut are all types of hickory.


----------



## chris30523

So how do you tell which is which??


----------



## MELOC

lol, start digging online. at least you have some names to check.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

This might help http://plants.usda.gov/java/nameSearch?keywordquery=HICKORY&mode=comname&submit.x=14&submit.y=5


----------



## chris30523

EDDIE BUCK said:


> This might help http://plants.usda.gov/java/nameSearch?keywordquery=HICKORY&mode=comname&submit.x=14&submit.y=5


Thanks.This is what I needed. I was pretty sure of the names just couldn't find a site with more than line drawings. Looks like I have Shagbark,Bitternut,and Pignut.Probably some more If I get to looking.


----------



## MELOC

another good site would be from the school of dendrology at virginia tech. the interactive ID site is a bit strange to use sometimes, but there is a lot of good info there. another strategy i use to ID plants once i have a name is to search on google or yahoo images for pictures of the named plant.


----------

